# Halibut Point State Park



## Bobw235 (Aug 24, 2016)

We took a day trip to this small but lovely state park along the coast of Cape Ann in Rockport, MA. There is a quarry on the property. I took the shots below with my iPhone, then edited it in Aurora HDR using a soft filter.





The shot below was taken with my regular camera, but then edited in the Aurora HDR software.


The shot below is actually a bracketed group of three exposures processed in Aurora HDR.



One final three bracket shot.


----------



## Carla (Aug 24, 2016)

Beautiful pics! Postcard worthy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 24, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 24, 2016)

Carla said:


> Beautiful pics! Postcard worthy.



Thanks Carla, much appreciated.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Lovely!



Thanks Annie. A beautiful spot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2016)

Very pretty and serene!


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like a very peaceful and relaxing place to visit. Great set of photographs.

Tony


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 29, 2016)

Beautiful, I love the reflection of the trees in the quarry. What do you think that very small white dot is in the water, on the right side of the 5th photo? A reflection maybe?


----------



## Rainee (Aug 30, 2016)

Beautifully taken with an iphone.. it sure does a good photo.. thanks for sharing sure is a lovely looking place ..


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Beautiful, I love the reflection of the trees in the quarry. What do you think that very small white dot is in the water, on the right side of the 5th photo? A reflection maybe?



Ruth, I think the white dot may have been a lobster buoy.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 30, 2016)

Rainee said:


> Beautifully taken with an iphone.. it sure does a good photo.. thanks for sharing sure is a lovely looking place ..



Thanks Rainee. Glad you enjoyed them. It is indeed a lovely spot. The iPhone shots came out well (the quarry), and were certainly helped by the post-processing software I used. I'm sure I'll go back.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 30, 2016)

Tony Britton said:


> Looks like a very peaceful and relaxing place to visit. Great set of photographs.
> 
> Tony



Thanks Tony. I'd never been before. I'll have to get there early one day when the light's better. I was happy with these shots, but the place has so much more potential.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 30, 2016)

Very nice shots, Bob, and I particularly like the angle of the light. iPhone cameras just keep getting better. I have a 6s and I'm very happy with the photo quality and resolution.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 30, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Very nice shots, Bob, and I particularly like the angle of the light. iPhone cameras just keep getting better. I have a 6s and I'm very happy with the photo quality and resolution.



Thanks very much. I'm still using the 5s, but might upgrade when the 7 comes out next month. My phone will be three years old at that point. I don't tend to take a lot of shots with the iPhone, preferring my regular camera, but I've been impressed with what you can do with the phone camera by itself. There have been so many times when I've been glad to have it on hand. 

As I was taking the first shots above, my wife said something like "Why are you using that? Use your regular camera, that's why you brought it." Of course she was right.  Got out my Lumix and you see those shots in the final three pictures.


----------

